
A surprising Node.js failure: deterministic code becomes probabilistic under load - lkrubner
http://www.smashcompany.com/technology/a-surprising-nodejs-failure-mode-deterministic-code-becomes-probabilistic-under-load
======
euoia
Are you waiting for the data set to fully load before allowing the process to
respond to requests?

Are you running just a single node.js process or more than one?

Does the node.js process restart if it crashes?

Could you run in a debugger with a breakpoint inside a check for records being
empty?

------
asusBsus
> it stores 4 gigs of data in memory

I'm not sure how a single node process was able to load 4 gbs worth of data
into memory? I thought there was a hard limit of 1.5GB per process.

~~~
davidmurdoch
It's 1.7GB (for 64bit node) unless you change the limit with the `--max-old-
space-size` flag.

------
bspates
Link to source broken.

~~~
lkrubner
What do you mean? If I click the headline I go to the article.

~~~
davidmurdoch
The article has a link to "source" at the bottom that 404s.

~~~
lkrubner
That article is the source, but yes, the source link should not be there.

